# OpenOffice vs LibreOffice?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Which one is better? OpenOffice or LibreOffice?


----------



## Eddie.Dean.19 (Dec 15, 2011)

The short answer is libreoffice

Openoffice was a java open source project
When oracle bought sun the developers forked the openoffice project and created libreoffice

While oracle did not kill the open office project it has been stagnant and many now consider libreoffice to be it's replacement

There's is a lot if development being spent on the libreoffice project and they are continuously updating and improving it..even coming out with mobile and online iterations soon


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you a lot  I just reinstalled openoffice, thinking the opposite  I'm gonna reinstall though.
they are the only best opensource office program? or there is more good?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I personally think openoffice is the best but read the following article. It has a pretty good comparison. Both have their issues and both have their good points

Open office dilemma: OpenOffice.org vs. LibreOffice | Applications - InfoWorld


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep I agree with sobeit they're both have good and bad points but the best point of them all is it that they are both amazing office suits that are FREE!!! My favourite word lol. I personally use Libre as it came with Mint 11 but I used Open office with windows.

P.S nice article find sobeit, a good read


----------



## Maroman68 (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with the above, both are good but I currently have switched to Libre since it is easier to just have one program on my machines.


----------



## gregorio2 (Jan 29, 2012)

OOo vs LOo
Switch to LibreOffice is a no brainer. 
The newest bug fix of what's left of OpenOffice 3.4 Beta is 2011-03-29.
That's 10 months since anyone posted any work on that project.
Look for yourself:
3.4 Beta - Developer Snapshot - Release Notes

And look at this quote from article at ComputerWorld:
The Document Foundation said its launch has received broad support from other companies with a stake in open-source software: it lists among its supporters Google, Red Hat, and Canonical, which develops the Ubuntu open-source operating system. Canonical said it will ship LibreOffice with future releases of Ubuntu.
Look for yourself:
Update: OpenOffice.org developers move to break ties with Oracle - Computerworld

It is very clear "all" the developers have jumped ship and OpenOffice is 
functionally dead. 
Switch to LibreOffice is a no brainer. 
*Apache* should do everyone a favor and post links to LibreOffice.org
on OpenOffice.org since they are its official *caretaker/undertaker* now.

And just checked latest releases as of 29 Jan 2012 and
LibreOffice 3.4.5 Final (2012-01-16),
LibreOffice 3.3.4 Final (2011-08-17),
LibreOffice 3.5.0 RC2 (2012-01-26) are at:
LibreOffice Productivity Suite Download » LibreOffice


----------



## gregorio2 (Jan 29, 2012)

OpenOffice vs LibreOffice and now Apache OpenOffice ?

Took a look behind the curtain at Apache Incubating and they have done
some work on the comatose OpenOffice patient and are now in process of
re-branding it Apache OpenOffice. But it is definitely still in the incubator.

Here is link to AOO 3.4 Release Notes: 
https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/OOOUSERS/AOO+3.4+Release+Notes


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

gregorio2 said:


> OpenOffice vs LibreOffice and now Apache OpenOffice ?
> 
> Took a look behind the curtain at Apache Incubating and they have done
> some work on the comatose OpenOffice patient and are now in process of
> ...



Nice, that should help keep a healthy bit of competition for Libre office to contend with hopefully keeping the developers on their toes for some more awesome releases.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Great article, im still using openoffice but I may switch soon.


----------



## snglnluvnit (Aug 5, 2009)

Is Libre office compatible with OO formats. I have done all my invoices in .odt and would not want to lose any formatting.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

generally it is compatible with oo formats but it could depend upon how fancy the formatting is and how technical the formulas are. there is only one way to find out if your specific files will work.


----------



## snglnluvnit (Aug 5, 2009)

sobeit said:


> generally it is compatible with oo formats but it could depend upon how fancy the formatting is and how technical the formulas are. there is only one way to find out if your specific files will work.


It is nothing fancy, just bolding and a few tables.. Can I install Libre on Windows 7 64bit? along with OO already being installed, if all works out I dump OO?

TY, Scott


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

snglnluvnit said:


> It is nothing fancy, just bolding and a few tables.. Can I install Libre on Windows 7 64bit? along with OO already being installed, if all works out I dump OO?


Yeah, you should do. It's just like any other program. I had Microsoft Office and Open Office both on my Win7 comp before. I've never tried Libre in Windows though but hopefully it's just as good as it is in Mint 11.

Steve


----------

